# BACKWOODSMAN MAGAZINE



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Not sure how many of you jokers read this mag or have access to them, but I buy their bi-monthly mags at my local Kroger grocery store and Publix carries them also.

It is a great read, but the Jan / Feb issue caught my eye immediately, based on the top left corners article, lol.

I doubt I could post pics of the article, due to copyright issues,but seriously doubt they would mind me posting a pic of the front cover, in order to goad y'all into buying a copy, which would boost their sales, haha.

This is NOT a paid advertisement 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Very cool Darrell. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Who wrote the article? Joe Bishop (Ghost) has written a couple of slingshot articles for that magazine.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Who wrote the article? Joe Bishop (Ghost) has written a couple of slingshot articles for that magazine.


Once I got into it, there was actually 2 articles in there by Jim Potter, one on making an Altoids can PFS from the center of a lawnmower blade, and the other on the ammo catcher.

https://backwoodsmanmag.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I used to but them when I saw them on the rack, I'll have to look for this issue, thanks!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I used to read it every time I found one but as far as a subscription no. I’ve settled in on Fur, Fish and Game a great magazine as well.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Just one problem, I am no longer selling bands for about 6 months and can't seem to get my ad out of it. Please do not order bands from me!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ya I read the couple articles nothing really new as far as info goes for me but cool if u were just getting into the racket . It’s a great mag I buy them if I see them don’t stay on rack long


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I get it...I read it, make nites and pass them to my dad.

On my nightstand right now. I read real words on paper at bedtime to cut tye blue light of screens down.

Easier to fall sleep and less eye strain/ headaches.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Been reading it on and off for many many years. Will have to get this issue. Thanks for the heads up, Darrell!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have been a loyal subscriber and reader since the late 90s, have a massive collection lol. Even wrote a handful of articles for them.  Am on the look out for a cheap lawn mower blade now too...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You know if you write a article for them and they print it the give you a subscription free for a year.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> You know if you write a article for them and they print it the give you a subscription free for a year.


wow that's very nice of them it's a awesome mag . I will have to post a pic I started a old school mountain man folding knife from deer horn it's really cool well I think . Was from an article from couple years ago


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> You know if you write a article for them and they print it the give you a subscription free for a year.


Yup, that is how I funded most of my subscriptions, it is a win / win you get to share knowledge and receive knowledge in return


----------

